# Grunion Run 2008!



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

went grunion hunting last night. it was crazy, ive never seen this many in my whole life. I usually go every year. I think I found their orgy spot. it was in a cove at venice beach. lol

at first we saw one, then nothing for 20 minutes. then we saw 10-15 come up. then nothing again. walked down a 100 feet or so then saw more of them, then nothing again. waited 20 more minutes and BAM! found the mother load!
Herro!









































































































































:thumbup:


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I'd say so! How long does the spawning go on? I wonder if they're doing the deed in Orange County?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That's the most incredible thing I've ever seen!


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

John P. It happens i believe in all socal beaches. ive been to ones in OC before that had them, but never this many.

heres a link that shows the schedule of the run
http://www.dfg.ca.gov/marine/gruschd.asp#runs


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

That is awesome. We dont have anything like that down here.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah they have these Grunion runs around here as well. 

I haven't seen that many grunion before though. Thats quite a sight.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

WTF? OK being an east coast guy I have never heard of these things. Do these things die off after washing up like this? What the heck is going on there?


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

That looks like a lot of bird food to me


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

_What do you do with these after hunting them?_


----------

